# Standard fare



## Unity (Aug 21, 2006)

Yesterday after supper I started a pork butt. I did only one because I had only one. (I need to buy some meat!)




Ready for the fridge. The rub is the old standby from Smoke & Spice, The Renowned Mr. Brown. I love all that pepper.




Ready to come off. It went faster than usual, about 7 1/2 hrs.




Ready for foil. Taking it off the smoker I accidentally broke off a chunk from the end. Guess how I disposed of the chunk.

This is my first food post. I hadn't used ImageShack before, and I'm happy to acquaint myself with the (pop-up laden) service.

--John  8)
(The pulled pork got rave reviews from the unbiased tasters, my wife and mother-in-law.)


----------



## Unity (Aug 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wow, 7 1/2 hours.  how big was it and how high of a temp did you cook it at?


It barely made 6 lbs, and I had trouble keeping the temp down; the vent thermometer read ~ 260-280 the first couple hours. 

--John 8)
(I want to get another probe-type thermometer to put on the grill.)


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks good to me.
Look into the Maverick ET-73, available at www.thegadgetsource.com .


----------



## Griff (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks good John. The folks on this site like food porn pics. Although I'm still disturbed at some level with the fact that you cooked on a Monday.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks good John. The folks on this site like food porn pics.
> 
> Griff



Yeah... food... that's right............ food.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks good..Yum


----------



## Unity (Aug 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good to me.
> Look into the Maverick ET-73, available at www.thegadgetsource.com .


Thanks for the tip, Chris. I just ordered an ET-73. Interesting, it was $10 less than amazon.com, and even with amazon's free shipping, I saved $6.

--John  8) 
(Hey, I believe I saw one of those on Griff's deck this summer.   )


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And going to VA... you should have it in a couple of days.
I ordered another one last week and it was here last week.    With USPS.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking good Unity  

Pop ups suck :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## john pen (Aug 22, 2006)

good looking grub..Ive got a couple of butts planned for the weekend.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 22, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> good looking grub..Ive got a couple of butts planned for the weekend.



Yeah, with that avatar I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":2nsmbhlz]good looking grub..Ive got a couple of butts planned for the weekend.



Yeah, with that avatar I wouldn't doubt it.[/quote:2nsmbhlz] [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------

